# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Venta o Alquiler terreno 20Ha y 6Ha con riego tecnificado en Viru. Dpto La Libertad

## eayasta

Venta o alquiler de Terreno 20 Ha o 6Ha, con sistema de riego tecnificado. En Departamento de la Libertad, (a 45 minutos de Trujillo) excelente clima, energia electrica, pozo de 32 mts,  sector Huaca Larga - Viru a 2 Km de Puente Viru (Km 512). Telef. de contacto 949916983.Temas similares: ALQUILER VENTA TERRENO 750 HACTAREAS EN HUACHO 17 Hectáreas en alquiler en PACASMAYO con riego tecnificado y pozo propio VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Se vende terreno agricola, 24 hectarias , sistema de riego tecnificado. Chulucanas Piura VENTA E INSTALACIÓN DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO Y FERRTIRIEGO (RIEGO TECNIFICADO)

----------


## detective

Trato de comunicarme pero me sale deje su mensaje despues de la señal podria llamarme por favor mi numero es 948828002 me llamo Rolando ojala podamos llegar a un acuerdo .

----------

